# Easy Does It - Bavarian Cream



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/18)

In this Episode myself, Richard and RudeRudi look at one of the biggest creams in the market. We dive into its applications, and talk about the new kid on the block JF Bavarian Cream in comparison.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

